# MIUI 2012.2.1 Overclocking help needed



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok, let me first say, I am basically a noob here. I was into the whole rooting thing back on my original motorola droid, but havent bothered since having the X. Well, verizon isnt supporting it anymore so I figured.. why not. So, I tried CM7 because of its built in overclocking function(only nightlys available) first one stuck in boot loop. Scared the bejesus outa me, flashed sbf and started over. Came across MIUI version 2012.2.1 and low and behold built in overclocking! So.. ive figured out how to get to the overclocking menu.. but its max is 1k (with custom kernal that i wouldnt know where to find). I dont want to go crazy, but i would prefer 1.2-1.4k range.. Anyone know the best way to go about this?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Tamakiz said:


> Ok, let me first say, I am basically a noob here. I was into the whole rooting thing back on my original motorola droid, but havent bothered since having the X. Well, verizon isnt supporting it anymore so I figured.. why not. So, I tried CM7 because of its built in overclocking function(only nightlys available) first one stuck in boot loop. Scared the bejesus outa me, flashed sbf and started over. Came across MIUI version 2012.2.1 and low and behold built in overclocking! So.. ive figured out how to get to the overclocking menu.. but its max is 1k (with custom kernal that i wouldnt know where to find). I dont want to go crazy, but i would prefer 1.2-1.4k range.. Anyone know the best way to go about this?


change the max (scroll down to it and hit the power button, then scroll down to the +10 and keep ckicking the power button to increment by 10 until you hit the desired clocking speed, go back and SAVE or you will lose your effort.
I wouldn't go much higher then 1200 though


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tamakiz said:


> change the max (scroll down to it and hit the power button, then scroll down to the +10 and keep ckicking the power button to increment by 10 until you hit the desired clocking speed, go back and SAVE or you will lose your effort.
> I wouldn't go much higher then 1200 though


Just to piggyback on that, as with all OC, I would recommend using Quickclock Advanced first. It has a built-in test to determine max clocking and minimum voltages for your system. It is also useful for making a temporary change to your settings while its booted (for example, I have mine set thru the boot menu as absolute battery saver, but every now and then when I run something graphically intensive I can bump it up to 1200 or so for that time, then bump it back down when I'm done.)

It should give you a baseline amount to start messing with, as not all silicone is the same. For example, I am running my undervolt at 15 @ 300 (for when its sleeping) plenty of people have posted that their phone is not stable at this voltage however. I would agree with Bob though. I wouldn't recommend going higher than 1200 regardless of what AOC says... Mine says I have a max of ~1500, that will fry my CPU pretty quickly if I leave it on that for daily usage though. You might push it up to 1250 if you are feeling riskay, but I would say anything higher than 1200 is going to be causing damage either in the long or short term.


----------



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

bobcaruso said:


> change the max (scroll down to it and hit the power button, then scroll down to the +10 and keep ckicking the power button to increment by 10 until you hit the desired clocking speed, go back and SAVE or you will lose your effort.
> I wouldn't go much higher then 1200 though


I found it and was able to change the max "clk4: [1000]" (*req 2.3.3 kernal)
changed to "clk4: [1200]" (*req 2.3.3 kernal)
however what confuses me is the (*req 2.3.3 kernal)
is this truely needed for the system to perform to that setting?
Will [smartass] still scale to 1200 or should i use on demand governor?
and lastly, should I change any of the other settings to keep it running properly?

Thank you for helping me thus far! You guys rock!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tamakiz said:


> I found it and was able to change the max "clk4: [1000]" (*req 2.3.3 kernal)
> changed to "clk4: [1200]" (*req 2.3.3 kernal)
> however what confuses me is the	(*req 2.3.3 kernal)
> is this truely needed for the system to perform to that setting?
> ...


You can use any of the governors you want. SmartassV2 is all the rage right now, recommend you check it out.

As far as changing other settings, its not necessary. However, to make it run proper you will want to tweak them. You should set all 4 to be a steady increase to your peak. In your case, if you are running it at 1200, a good step-up system would be 300-600-900-1200. You should also set the Vsels appropriately. A higher clock is generally going to need higher voltage (although at default it is underclocked and overvolted from what it really needs). You can also undervolt it at 300, this is especially useful for saving battery when its in sleep. Careful about volting too low, get too low and it won't get enough current to run properly and/or it may bootloop on you when you save the settings.

Finally, the 2.3.3 kernel is necessary to use all 4 of the slots. Prior it only used 3 slots, which is why the 4th says it needs the 2.3.3 kernel. If you are on gingerbread, which you are, since you are on the latest MIUI, you are on the 2.3.3 kernel, so you are fine to set that at will (you would only run in to issues if you were trying to change that on Froyo, which this bootmenu is currently not backported to at this time afaik, so the warning is a bit redundant, but ya know







)


----------



## Tamakiz (Feb 2, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> You can use any of the governors you want. SmartassV2 is all the rage right now, recommend you check it out.
> 
> As far as changing other settings, its not necessary. However, to make it run proper you will want to tweak them. You should set all 4 to be a steady increase to your peak. In your case, if you are running it at 1200, a good step-up system would be 300-600-900-1200. You should also set the Vsels appropriately. A higher clock is generally going to need higher voltage (although at default it is underclocked and overvolted from what it really needs). You can also undervolt it at 300, this is especially useful for saving battery when its in sleep. Careful about volting too low, get too low and it won't get enough current to run properly and/or it may bootloop on you when you save the settings.
> 
> ...


ok current settings:
cpu: 300 / 600 / 900 (+100) / 1200 (+200)
voltage: 34 / 48 (+2) / 54 (+4) / 66 (+8)
Governor: smartass V2

How does this look? It seems to be running quite nicely, but I didnt want to fry my phone either!
And a big thanks to everyone that posted to this... I cant thank you all enough for taking the time to explain this to me thoroughly!


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Tamakiz said:


> ok current settings:
> cpu: 300 / 600 / 900 (+100) / 1200 (+200)
> voltage: 34 / 48 (+2) / 54 (+4) / 66 (+8)
> Governor: smartass V2
> ...


Looks fine to me. Like I said I recommend running Quickclock to get your base figures, but 1200 should be safe. You can drop your voltage on 300 if you want, most everyone can keep it stable at 20+ as far as I've heard, it'll help you save some battery when its sleeping (there is no reason for it to get 34 volts when it can happily suck on 20







)


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep after seeing this thread I decided to try Quickclock again with the current MIUI.. Works great. How nice to be undervolted again. Digging that froyo Rubix focussed battery life again.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

bsbabcock said:


> Yep after seeing this thread I decided to try Quickclock again with the current MIUI.. Works great. How nice to be undervolted again. Digging that froyo Rubix focussed battery life again.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


The current MIUI roms (DefX & ICS) internally support a choice of 8 governors, over/under clocking & undervolting (bootmenu->cpusettings)
There is no reason to use any external programs (QuickclockSetCPU, Android Overclock et al) that waste cpu cycles, memory and battery.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> The current MIUI roms (DefX & ICS) internally support a choice of 8 governors, over/under clocking & undervolting (bootmenu->cpusettings)
> There is no reason to use any external programs (QuickclockSetCPU, Android Overclock et al) that waste cpu cycles, memory and battery.


While I agree with you in concept, I would say in practicality if you are like me and change your profiles from time to time something like QC is useful for a temporary bump without having to reboot the phone. Now if you have yours set and you never need to change it temporarily, then yes it is a total waste of system resources









Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

I would be all over using the built in method but I'm a bit clueless to the method. It's all Greek to me as a lowly user. Lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bsbabcock (Jun 13, 2011)

Would it be a good recipe to run the calibration in quickclock to get your numbers, then select the "balanced" setting, write down those speeds and vsels then apply those in boot menu, then scrap quickclock?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

bsbabcock said:


> I would be all over using the built in method but I'm a bit clueless to the method. It's all Greek to me as a lowly user. Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Boot to bootmenu
Try these settings in cpusettings
cpu: 300 / 600 / 800 / 1100)
voltage: 24 /34 / 48 / 61
Governor: smartass V2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bsbabcock said:


> Would it be a good recipe to run the calibration in quickclock to get your numbers, then select the "balanced" setting, write down those speeds and vsels then apply those in boot menu, then scrap quickclock?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


I used Quickclock to get base info (like lowest VSEL I could use, which is really what's necessary) irregardless you should be able to run 1,100-1,200 OC safely (I'm not liable if something happens though) but that seems to be general consensus. But for lowest VSEL it really is dependent on the phone. I run mine at 16 VSEL at 300 and its been super stable for me on that. Plenty of people have issues less than 20 however.

Although its not entirely necessary because if you set your VSEL too low then it just will freeze on save or reboot on save and you can go back in and change it to a higher number. (Feasibly) I had mine set to 15 for a week or so and it was mostly stable, but every now and then it would reboot itself, especially when charging (since Smartass v2 doesn't deep sleep when charging, the phone didn't like running 5-6+ hours in a row at 300 with 15 VSEL and not sleeping) However since I bumped it up to 16 I have completely removed those issues.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Tamakiz said:


> ok current settings:
> cpu: 300 / 600 / 900 (+100) / 1200 (+200)
> voltage: 34 / 48 (+2) / 54 (+4) / 66 (+8)
> Governor: smartass V2
> ...


Like they said try to lower Voltages down some. I can go as low as [email protected] (Don't try this right away as I'm one of those lucky few that can run this stable.) Keep in mind when you try a voltage setting and you bootloop, upon the restart you volts will be set back to default. This will allow you to get back into the boot menu and prevents an SBF from being needed. So in other words don't be afraid of bricking because you set your voltage to low because you can just go back and fix it.


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

OK so run aoc ... overclock->calculate gives me [email protected] and calibrate->automatic gives me [email protected] and a Max of 942mhz? Why the difference?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

qwiklildroider said:


> OK so run aoc ... overclock->calculate gives me [email protected] and calibrate->automatic gives me [email protected] and a Max of 942mhz? Why the difference?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Well automatic will just set a general setting based on some parameters. I'm not sure what they use with AOC but it sounds like since it downclocked your max its probably for battery life. However the calibrated amount should be the lowest VSEL your phone can run (I would assume, I use QC advanced and when it calibrates it uses a step-down method until it forces your phone to reboot). Generally, the lowest VSEL is not stable, at least not long-term, you usually want to bump it up a few. Max as has said above should be safe around 1,100, possibly 1,200. Once you get your values apps such as QC/AOC shouldn't be necessary unless you want them to bump the values up and down without rebooting (at least until Wiz gets the GUI integrated), as you will set the values in the bootmenu.


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

This thread has been incredibly helpful for me, so thanks for all the input.

To go a little further though...I understand the Clk and Vsel options just fine, could someone explain all the rest of the settings? From +con_up_threshold to the bottom?

Another question/issue...I'm currently using the conservative gov. I have tried using smartassv2, and every time I try it, I'll random lose my data connection and have to toggle airplane mode or sometimes even reboot to get it back. It happens pretty frequently, maybe every hour or so. I liked the performance with it, but couldn't handle the toggles/reboots. I've had no issues with conservative gov.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

qwiklildroider said:


> OK so run aoc ... overclock->calculate gives me [email protected] and calibrate->automatic gives me [email protected] and a Max of 942mhz? Why the difference?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


the reason why AOC is giving you such a low clock speed for MAX is becuz you didn't run Automatic. Automatic will find 3 things:
1. Lowest VSEL 
2. Highest Clock Speed
3. Profiles.

If you don't run automatic everything will be wrong. Run automatic. Then when its done. Bump your lowest VSEL +2. Then check your highest clock speed. Shouldn't be higher then 1250. If it is lower the speed and VSEL accordingly. Write everything down and import it into the bootmenu

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## qwiklildroider (Sep 12, 2011)

I ran automatic and it gave me a new read of [email protected] with a max of 1305. I want battery life out of it so pushing high is not a concern sticking to my stock 300/600/800/1000 should be fine or should I drop the 600/800.. ? Other question is a 1000 MHz required for graphicly enclined games.. I maybe spend a hour a day killing time with various games..?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

OC'ed @ 1.5 @ 76vsel
1.45 @ 73vsel
1.4 @ 70vsel

48hr battery life, no overheating problems.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> OC'ed @ 1.5 @ 76vsel
> 1.45 @ 73vsel
> 1.4 @ 70vsel
> 
> ...


1,500mhz? You might not notice it now but that'll burn up your chip pretty fast. I can't even keep mine at 1495 stable for long. Yours may be stable there but I can gaurantee your silicone ain't gonna last. I'd use it for a benchmark and that's about it.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> OC'ed @ 1.5 @ 76vsel
> 1.45 @ 73vsel
> 1.4 @ 70vsel
> 
> ...


Please don't post nonsense, these settings are absurd on a DX, period

BTW, the DX has a 4 tier CPU, not 3 tier


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> OC'ed @ 1.5 @ 76vsel
> 1.45 @ 73vsel
> 1.4 @ 70vsel
> 
> ...


I call BS


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> Please don't post nonsense, these settings are absurd on a DX, period
> 
> BTW, the DX has a 4 tier CPU, not 3 tier


DXC's boot menu only has 3 tiers on encounterICS.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X² powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich (That's really a gingerbread cookie)


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> DXC's boot menu only has 3 tiers on encounterICS.
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X² powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich (That's really a gingerbread cookie)


DXC's CPU Freqs table is still broken on EncounterICS. He HAD gotten it working, but not in build 3. The working bootmenu is in his github, not his ROM atm.

Could easily explain why it says your able to run 1,500 stable. Settings aren't taking.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> DXC's CPU Freqs table is still broken on EncounterICS. He HAD gotten it working, but not in build 3. The working bootmenu is in his github, not his ROM atm.
> 
> Could easily explain why it says your able to run 1,500 stable. Settings aren't taking.


Thank you, so he's running @ 1K, Jeeeeeeeash


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Here's my situation...

Droid X MIUI ICS 2.2.5
900 @ 48
700 @ 38
450 @ 26
300 @ 18
Conservative gov, also use smartassV2

I downloaded cpuspy and noticed that my phone is either at 900 or deep sleep, nothing in between. If I switch the gov to smartassV2, it will utilize all the frequencies but I randomly lose data connection and have to toggle airplane mode or reboot to get it back. If I try to use ondemand, I have to raise the voltages as it won't even boot past the moto logo. It has not froze or rebooted on those voltages while using conservative or smartassV2.

So my questions are...
1. Why is the conservative gov not utilizing any frequencies other than 900 and deep sleep?
2. Any ideas why I am losing data connection when on smartassV2?
3. (not as important) Why can those gov's handle the settings, but ondemand can't and reboots?

Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

Settings do take, thank you very much.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> Settings do take, thank you very much.
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


I raise you almost 1,000 quadrant score, and this is at 1350, on DefX.

I highly doubt your settings are taking effect. It is well known settings do not take on boot menu on EncounterICS.

I am not trying to troll, this is well-known fact.

Note my CPU benchmark compared to yours.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh and this underclocked at 900 

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I raise you almost 1,000 quadrant score, and this is at 1350, on DefX.
> 
> I highly doubt your settings are taking effect. It is well known settings do not take on boot menu on EncounterICS.
> 
> ...


BS, you have 487mb of free RAM when the Droid X only has 475mb in the hardware, with about 450mb actually available to the ROM.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> BS, you have 487mb of free RAM when the Droid X only has 475mb in the hardware, with about 450mb actually available to the ROM.
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


And so quadrant is reporting my RAM incorrectly. Nonetheless not my problem. All I'm stating is it is fact the bootmenu in EncounterICS doesn't take CPU settings in beta 3... why are you trying to prove it does? These scores were taken on my X running DefX, if you want greater proof I'll screencast it tomorrow when I'm home and can have access to my computer to YouTube.

I'm not trying to be a troll, just stating well-known fact...

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> Settings do take, thank you very much.
> 
> Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


Buddy, this is real simple, so try to follow:
Step 1: download cpu spy from the market
Step 2: run CPU Spy
Step 3: look at the CPU Spy screen when it comes up

Simple, right? Now you have your answer, goodby


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

I feel like going to troll the Gnex forums, yeah?


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I feel like going to troll the Gnex forums, yeah?


Go getum Goose


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> And so quadrant is reporting my RAM incorrectly. Nonetheless not my problem. All I'm stating is it is fact the bootmenu in EncounterICS doesn't take CPU settings in beta 3... why are you trying to prove it does? These scores were taken on my X running DefX, if you want greater proof I'll screencast it tomorrow when I'm home and can have access to my computer to YouTube.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a troll, just stating well-known fact...
> 
> Sent from my unthrottled Shadow MIUI










How do you like them apples?
You only have a better score because of the I/O part, but my phone scores higher in the CPU test, not to mention you didn't use a Droid X. That was reported correctly.

Sent from my Bacon-flavored Droid X powered by an Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zeklandia said:


> View attachment 17994
> 
> How do you like them apples?
> You only have a better score because of the I/O part, but my phone scores higher in the CPU test, not to mention you didn't use a Droid X. That was reported correctly.
> ...


LOL. Did you even watch the video? Yup, not on a DX, not at all.









This will be my last reply to you good sir, there is full proof for ya if you would like.


----------



## bobcaruso (Sep 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> LOL. Did you even watch the video? Yup, not on a DX, not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're arguing with a 12 year old


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

bobcaruso said:


> You're arguing with a 12 year old


Yup, clicked on his profile after that last response. That's why I said that is all....


----------

